# Plam Jebel Ali!



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

the palm jumeirah (above) has been competed and now the construction work for apartments are going on. . This area in future will be luxury living and resort area.









Palm Jebel Ali has been started and quite a progress has been made. They are also laying down the foundation for The World
Palm Jebel Ali which will be larger then palm jumeirah. 

latest on the palm jebel ali:









the above picture shows the progess that has been made on palm jebel ali

Reclamation work on The Palm, Jebel Ali is moving ahead rapidly with this latest satellite image showing the emergence of the trunk out of the sea.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Reclamation work on The Palm, Jebel Ali is moving ahead rapidly with this latest satellite image showing the emergence of the trunk out of the sea. 

In total the island development, off the coast of Jebel Ali in Dubai, is 25 percent reclaimed with a forecast completion towards the end of 2005. 

'The majority of reclamation work to-date has involved putting the footprint in place under the water. This is then gradually built upwards and in turn it becomes visible above the water', said Wahid Attalla, Director of Operations for Nakheel. 'A team more than 300 workers, 14 barges, 11 tug boats, 4 dredgers and 10 other vessels are working around the clock to ensure the strict deadline for construction of the island is maintained'. 

In total 30,000 million cubic metres of sand and 2,000 million cubic metres of rock have been put in place on the island which will be 50 percent larger than the first palm. 

Once completed, the trunk of The Palm, Jebel Ali will measure 2.4 kilometres in length and 450 metres in width and feature a 'Sea Village' theme. World-class attractions like aquariums, dolphins and a killer whale stadium are set to entice both residents and tourists alike. Eight luxury hotels will provide unsurpassed ocean views and proximity to the leisure activities of the 'Sea Village' that also features cinemas, amphitheatres and event plazas. 

Located approximately 22 kilometres and 17 minutes by boat from The Palm, Jumeirah, this second island will boast several differences, including most notably the water homes built on stilts, a longer crescent, a sea village and six marinas. 

Once the island has been fully reclaimed, the infrastructure, including roads, bridges etc. will be put in place and finally the construction of residential, tourism and commercial buildings will occur. 

The majority of residential properties on The Palm, Jebel Ali, were released for sale last year and are now nearing sellout. In total, there will be approximately 2000 Signature Villas, Garden Homes and Town Homes, together with several luxury apartment buildings and 1060 Water Homes on The Palm, Jebel Ali at a cost ranging from 1,870,000 to 5,115,000 dirhams each. The apartments are yet to be released for sale.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

The Birth Of New D-U-B-A-I :dizzy:


----------



## 3emperor (Jan 3, 2003)

threre is an new photo of this region, 
i say only a big WOW, a very big shot from a turkish bilsat. 

BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

Why would they want to build palm jebel ali right aside the industrial zone?
could'nt they find another good location
would'nt it lower the propety price as being out of the city and close to a industial area.
pretty sure the population living here wont be industialists.
they did'nt need another palm island, perhaps building the world first would have been better choice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

That's what I was thinking too when I saw the image. The Jebel Ali Palm is way too close to the port and industrial area. I won't be surprised if some oil tanker accident makes a slick disaster on the island, and you have some Erin Brokovich style case.

Dubai = zero consideration for the environment.

When will they even start recycling at a proper scale, and stop using so many free plastic bags.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

According to a report in Gulf News a couple of days ago, 26% of the Palm Jebel Ali has been reclaimed from the sea until now.

The Belgian crown prince and his wife toured the area because a Belgian company is involved in the construction.


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

Why did'nt the belgian prince bought a huge mansion on the island?
why would he visit if only a belgian company was working in some parts of the projects?
perhaps a tour of dubai would have explained why he was visiting that site


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Awesome! 
Will there be anything tall built there?


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

That's hot, especially seeing it in aerials.

Must be something to see it in person!

I'm interested in seeing it during it's construction phases, any pictures of that?


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

If u want to see the pics of the construction of the palm, then just go to www.thepalm.co.ae and click on Palm Jumeirah. The contruction photos and satalite images can be seen there. There are about 2 pics of the new Palm Jebal Ali. Its a pretty good site giving u all the details about how they go abt making these. :guns1:


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

A dutch company is making those Islands


----------



## Style™ (Sep 15, 2002)

From that aerial it really is amazing to see that nothing is really built around the area and from the first photo you can see what is located near the water is new. Simply amazing. Boom town!


----------



## Hitesh (Sep 6, 2003)

I was on the Palm for new years 2004. It was simply amazing.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2004)

ya palm jebel ali is too close to the jebel ali port and industrial area, the water probably there is not clean too, becasue of the oil tankers and ships passing by


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Zuha i really doubt they would spend 5 billiob $ on an island with dirty beaches ( dirty water) but i do agree that the location is silly


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

this project is interesting. i'm always surprised of it.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

well now you mention that i did not think about it scary
and the port is getting bigger and bigger and just about to have another expansion


----------

